# Grain elevator vice



## Twig Man (Apr 25, 2013)

This is a bowl I made from half of a grain elevator vice. I saw the vice on the history channels tv show axe men. It helped hold boards in place on a very old grain elevator that was being tore down. I was able to get half a vice that is oak. it had two holes in it where the bars went through it to secure it to the other half of the vice. I cut off the top of the vice and secured it to the bottom as platform for the bowl. I filled the holes with old heartpine plugs to give it some contrast. This bowl will be featured in an art gallery in the end of june. here are some before and after pics


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 27, 2013)

Thats cool. Rick


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2013)

John your bowl making skills sure did develop quickly. You're a natural with hand tools.


----------



## Twig Man (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks guys. I enjoy the history behind the wood as much as making them. I like to wonder what these pieces of wood have been through and what they have seen. I know that sounds a little crazy:wacko1:


----------

